# Hey there!



## Kassidy (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd like to introduce myself and the cats. My name is Kassidy, but you can call me Kass. I own two cats, but they _really_ belong to my two sisters. Their names are Ginger, and Pepper and they're siblings. 

Ginger is very laid back, and so lazy that he once just sat back and watched a little mouse running in circles in front of him without caring. Him and Pepper are both around 7 years old, and they are outdoor cats.

Pepper lives up to the name "scaredy-cat" because she is very touchy and can run off somewhere in the middle of getting a belly rub. Oh, did I mention that both our cats LOVE belly rubs? They will both roll onto their backs when they see us, tossing back and forth waiting for us to give in. 

Anyway, I came here looking to learn way more about cats so that I can make their lives a lot better. I know for a fact that I can take so much better care of them if I can at least listen to other cat owners thoughts and opinions. That's also why I came here.  

Hopefully I will get to know everyone here, and get to know more about my cats too. Thanks for reading and I hope to see you all around! :wiggle

- Kassidy

P.S. I'll be posting a picture of them soon, so don't worry!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Kass!

My Cali and Charlee are sisters, too. 

Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Kassidy (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks, you're cats look really cute! Gigi has really nice eyes.


----------



## Kassidy (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's the pictures I promised!

Ginger









Pepper









Both in their favorite basket









Hope you like them!

- Kassidy


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, they're gorgeous! Beautiful coloring.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.. Very nice kitties


----------



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

Welcome!

I've never seen pics of the cats before! They're gorgeous ^^


----------



## Dystopia1980 (Oct 3, 2010)

They look so fluffy!


----------



## CelesteMoon (Oct 1, 2010)

They're very pretty, and they look so sweet and calm together.


----------



## Kassidy (Sep 29, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Wow, they're gorgeous! Beautiful coloring.


Thank you. 



love.my.cats said:


> Welcome to the forum.. Very nice kitties


Thanks. :kittyturn



BarkingPup said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I've never seen pics of the cats before! They're gorgeous ^^


Why thank you!  (I wonder who you are? *wink wink*)



Dystopia1980 said:


> They look so fluffy!


Thanks, I've noticed that too.  

Ginger actually has really orange eyes. You can't really see them in the pictures. 

I can't wait to get into the other parts of the forum, I really want to learn more about cats. :smile:

- Kassidy


----------



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

> Why thank you! :razz: (I wonder who you are? *wink wink*)


Yes, I do wonder who I am.

Orange eyes?! MUST have pictures of that! Orange eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## Kassidy (Sep 29, 2010)

BarkingPup said:


> Yes, I do wonder who I am.
> 
> Orange eyes?! MUST have pictures of that! Orange eyes are gorgeous.


A challenge, eh? Hmmm.... I think I might be able to, but I really doubt it because he is always looking every which way almost like he is paranoid of something. :roll:

I'll go sneak up to him with the camera right now...

- Kassidy


----------



## Kassidy (Sep 29, 2010)

Hmmm.... No can do. My dog is actually on the step, which means Ginger is staying well away from the house. And it's pitch black outside, so pictures will have to wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Kassidy (Sep 29, 2010)

Oooo... I found a good picture that I took yesterday, I didn't even remember that I took this one. It doesn't quite show his eyes that great, but it shows them at least:










There ya go! 

- Kassidy


----------



## BarkingPup (May 16, 2009)

Naaaww, that's adorable and so exotic!


----------

